# Mercedes Sprinter 3.0 Automatic - remapping



## dipper17

Has anybody had a Mercedes 3.0 V6 Sprinter remapped. I am concerned about the automatic transmission side of the MH. Any comments and recommendations would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers

Michael


----------



## teemyob

*Auto*

Hello,

We have a 3.0 Manual and a 2.2 Auto. I am thinking of getting the 2.2 remapped.

TM


----------



## wobby

Just purchased a kit from DTUK its a plug and play unit so I'll be interested to see how much improvement it gives. It was advertised in the Caravan club mag and can be removed when the van goes in for service.

Wobby


----------



## wilse

Hello 

I'd speak to Alex @ Boosters.

I've no connection, other than having a remap from him.

I was very impressed with his knowledge.


I didn't like the WOW power remap, it made my van smoke a lot.

Good luck, let us know how you get on.

w


----------



## SaddleTramp

I have a Mercedes 3.0 Auto remapped by Quantum and a great power increase.


----------



## soundman

SaddleTramp said:


> I have a Mercedes 3.0 Auto remapped by Quantum and a great power increase.


How does it effect the MPG?
Soundman


----------



## SaddleTramp

Not a lot of difference but it changes gear sooner and def has more pulling power, a lot less changing down on hills.


----------



## trevd01

Traditional torque converter auto-boxes can typically handle far more power than manual boxes, where the clutch is the weakest link.


----------



## coppo

Ours is a little underpowered when fully loaded, 2.7 merc Torque converter auto 6 Tonne.

Will it/can it affect the engine life?

Paul.


----------



## teemyob

*Quantum*



SaddleTramp said:


> I have a Mercedes 3.0 Auto remapped by Quantum and a great power increase.


Is Quantum not WOW?


----------



## SaddleTramp

*Re: Quantum*



teemyob said:


> Is Quantum not WOW?


No Idea, I contacted a company called Quantum.

<<<<HERE>>>>


----------



## GROUNDHOG

Not sure this will help a lot but we bought a new Mercedes C320 estate and had a Brabus chip fitted three years ago, I really wouldn't worry about the gearbox as already mentioned there seems to be a lot of redundancy built in there. On our car the fuel consumption actually improved, we can get over 50mpg on a run and the increase in performance made it like a different car altogether.

Last week we got a new 316 Sprinter based Autosleepers Worcester, haven't been far in it yet but hugely impressed by the power of the Euro V engine ( 163bhp), smooth, quiet a joy to drive. We only weigh 3880 kgs so a chip or remapping isn't necessary but it would hold no worries for me.


----------



## dereversken

Not wishing to be cynical, but,how are the claims of power uprating and economy verified? Isn`t it somewhat difficult to measure the output power? Are the claims for increased MPG done from fill up to fill up?.....Ken


----------



## SaddleTramp

dereversken said:


> Not wishing to be cynical, but,how are the claims of power uprating and economy verified? Isn`t it somewhat difficult to measure the output power? Are the claims for increased MPG done from fill up to fill up?.....Ken


Well with mine I know that it changes up gear at lower revs than before and I also know it changes down a lot less, It cruises beautifully.
The MPG is done with using an "app" on the iPhone from fill up to fill up and also an average of all fill ups and it shows an increase in MPG of around 10% which I am not too bothered about as I just thought that originally the engine was revving too high before it changed up It is also much quicker off the mark.


----------



## teemyob

*App*



SaddleTramp said:


> dereversken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not wishing to be cynical, but,how are the claims of power uprating and economy verified? Isn`t it somewhat difficult to measure the output power? Are the claims for increased MPG done from fill up to fill up?.....Ken
> 
> 
> 
> Well with mine I know that it changes up gear at lower revs than before and I also know it changes down a lot less, It cruises beautifully.
> The MPG is done with using an "app" on the iPhone from fill up to fill up and also an average of all fill ups and it shows an increase in MPG of around 10% which I am not too bothered about as I just thought that originally the engine was revving too high before it changed up It is also much quicker off the mark.
Click to expand...

Do you know the name of the app please Les?

TM


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Quantum*



SaddleTramp said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Quantum not WOW?
> 
> 
> 
> No Idea, I contacted a company called Quantum.
> 
> <<<<HERE>>>>
Click to expand...

www.wowtuning.co.uk

redirects to quantum!


----------



## SaddleTramp

*Re: App*



teemyob said:


> Do you know the name of the app please Les?
> 
> TM


NP It is called "Gas Log" and is quite good.


----------



## GROUNDHOG

Economy is easy I just look at the computer on the dashboard and it tells me the trip MPG etc.


----------



## SaddleTramp

GROUNDHOG said:


> Economy is easy I just look at the computer on the dashboard and it tells me the trip MPG etc.


The problem with those is that they have a very well deserved reputation of being inaccurate.
They have no idea of how much fuel is purchased etc.
I used to use mine and it was extremely inaccurate and the app was free so when I fill up the amount of fuel is entered along with the mileage and cost and it gives a result that is extremely accurate


----------

